# Cam change



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

since I'm in the front of the engine anyway, should I change my cam from the stocker?

If I was to change the cam. what is the recommendation for a daily driver type.
Maybe a modest boost in power is called for 
stock intake. #13 heads, most likely stock. Headers and FULL DUAL exhaust.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

To do the cam you need to remove the timing cover and gears, fuel pump, the intake, valve covers, valley pan, loosen the rockers, remove the push rods, remove the lifters, remove the distributor, and then you can pull the cam out. Be sure to lube up the new cam and lifters before installing.


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks Rukee, but I knew that.
I was asking for a recommendation for a new cam to use.
I was looking at Comp-cams and they have a million to choose from. I have no idea how to choose one over the next. Are there any guidelines to choose a cam?


----------



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

call ken crocie at ho enterprises 909 980 1451 he will give you the best advice---He did for me


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just take a stock Tri-Power cam.


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Just take a stock Tri-Power cam.


what are the specks for that cam?
duration/duration, lift/lift


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

I left my big cam sheet at home but I brought in my old cam card. I had this cam in my 67 and it required a 3000 stall convertor. It sounded great and made a mountain of power above 3000.

Sig Erson Hi-Flow IH 1.5
465 lift and advertised duration 278 (231 @ .050)


----------

